
Coinbase releases iPhone app - doublextremevil
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id588530550?mt=8
======
dave1010uk
One thing that I dislike about native apps over web apps is there is no way to
tell how securely credentials are being passed over wifi or a mobile network.
With websites you can make sure the connection is HTTPS from the browser and
be pretty sure no one who can sniff your network traffic can see what you're
doing.

I'd hope that in this day and age every native app, especially those of a
banking nature, is using HTTPS where appropriate but (without sniffing your
own network) there is no way to tell.

------
oleganza
Early comments:

"Can't actually send money from this app"

"I can't add funds or send anything."

<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id588530550?mt=8>

~~~
jerguismi
Well, that's the way it goes. Apple won't approve bitcoin apps that are
actually useful.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Is this real? There's no mention on their blog:

<http://blog.coinbase.com/>

------
therealarmen
Pulled from the App Store in 3, 2, 1...

~~~
BigBalli
why?

~~~
dkulchenko
Apple has rejected every app that has anything to do with Bitcoin (aside from
graphs and stats) thus far.

Examples:

<http://www.bitpak.com/?p=34>

<https://blockchain.info/wallet/iphone-app>

[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/5386/why-isnt-
bit...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/5386/why-isnt-bitcoin-qt-
or-any-other-bitcoin-related-app-on-the-app-store-for-mac)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/06/13/why-
apple-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/06/13/why-apple-is-
afraid-of-bitcoin/)

~~~
nwh
The Coinbase app doesn't allow trading, so I don't really see the issue.
That's what they've objected to in the past.

~~~
derpmaster
no they objected to the entire idea of bitcoin as an 'intermediate currency'

~~~
nwh
There's a lot of similar apps on the app store that let you view accounts /
exchange rates, just not take part in transfers. It seems they are allowed,
just not ones that allow trading.

------
redegg
Even though I use Coinbase for buying/selling, I would not trust them to store
my moderate balance of Bitcoins.

Their hot-wallet dependency and my storage of coins at a central location
simply does not give me enough assurance my coins will be safe there for a
significant amount of time.

~~~
mrb
What are you talking about? Coinbase proudly explained their internal safety
precautions, explaining that most of their coins are stored in a cold wallet,
not hot wallet.

~~~
redegg
I should have stated I don't trust my coins in the hands of others.

Bitcoin, unlike other currencies are irreversible. You have one, and only one
chance to keep them safe.

I rather be content with the loss of Bitcoins in my possession, _knowing it
was my fault_, than losing them to a thief holding Coinbase's staff at
gunpoint for the offline wallet's private keys.

